# USB memory stick write protect



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi,
I recently bought a 512MB USB memory stick, it worked great on my PC (running XP). I tried it in a laptop with Win98 and it failed to recognise it. Everything still worked fine on my PC after that for a week until it decided that it was write protected. there is no write protect switch on this stick and I am now at a loss as to reset the stick.
Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.
Is there any disc doctor type software available for these sticks? A friend also has a stick that when inserted appears to see it as a removeable drive with no media inserted?
Bob.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What is the brand and model of this device?


----------



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

There is no indication on the stick as to the manufacturer and I threw away the packaging. I have tried to contact the ebay seller in an effort to find out this info but so far no reply. I do know it was a cheapo.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did it come with any software?


----------



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry, it came with no software or info. Iwas hoping to find genneric software to diagnose/repair these type of devices.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.answers.com/topic/keydrive
use everest to see what it lists it as
http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

I will have a go with everest when I get back home, working away from home for the next 10 days. There also seems to be a lot of good info on the Answers.com link.
Many thanks.


----------



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

Home now and tried everest to find brand, no joy, listed as 'USB Mass Storage Device' - no more details available.

Still looking for more ideas!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you go through the other link


----------



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

Not sure exactly which other link you mean?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the answers link,i just wondered if one of the links in there popped up anything usefull


----------



## bob353 (Nov 13, 2004)

Plenty of interesting info but nothing I could see to resolve my problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.sonydigital-link.com/memstick/downloads/downloads.asp?l=en&f=MSFRM
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_stick
http://www.memorystick.com/en/support/faq.html


----------

